# Birth control pills and back pain?



## sherri

I was wondering if starting taking birth control pills could cause you to have lower back pain???


----------



## Cherrie

Hi sorry this never happened to me and I did a lot of research and can find nothing about back pain and birth control pills. I would suggest that you talk to your dr./ob-gyn. The only muscle pain unrelated to the breast/uterus is listed as leg and chest pain, which may indicate blood clots. Is the back pain close to where the kidneys are? How's the color of your urian? If it's darker than usual, you might want to call the dr. and ask them to do some tests for you.


----------



## sherri

It's kind of a dull pain in the center of my lower back kind of in the pelvic area like if i was ready to start my period, but it's not quiet time for that. I thought maybe that I have a kidney infection or something because I have been having to pee alot, and sometimes i feel like i need to go and it'sjust a little... so i'm really not sure....


----------



## Cherrie

I see... It also depends on quite a few other factors -- if it's time that's close to your period, the having to pee a lot can have to do with this, unless this is very unusual for you; also, if you've been drinking more water than before, that could happen, too (I tend to get easily thirsty and drink more before my period). But if many times you feel like you have to go a lot but in reality when you do go, you can't seem to empty your bladder (or the over all amount is not preportional for you to the amount of water intake), and/or you have to go a lot at night, then you might want to give the dr. a call just to stay on the safe side...


----------



## engnz

it sounds like you have a urinary tract infection which if untreated can lead to your kidneys which would explain the lower back pain.does it burn when you try and pee? this is a strong sign that its a uti so definitely go to your doc and get on antibiotics asap


----------



## dolly12

Taking birth control pills are always harmful for health. There are many women have this issue. But I think selecting natural and safe treatment for birth control under the guidance of doctor or specialist is better for health.


----------

